# Barclays Premier Leaue 19-21 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 18, 2009)

19 Dec 11:45 Portsmouth v Liverpool  5.50 4.00 1.61   
19 Dec 14:00 Aston Villa v Stoke  1.40 4.33 9.00   
19 Dec 14:00 Blackburn v Tottenham  3.30 3.40 2.20   
19 Dec 14:00 Fulham v Man Utd  6.50 4.00 1.57   
19 Dec 14:00 Man City v Sunderland  1.53 4.00 7.00  
19 Dec 16:30 Arsenal v Hull  1.22 6.00 15.00  
20 Dec 12:30 Wolverhampton v Burnley  2.10 3.30 3.60  
20 Dec 14:00 Everton v Birmingham  1.83 3.50 4.50 + 
20 Dec 15:00 West Ham v Chelsea  8.50 4.50 1.40   
21 Dec 19:00 Wigan v Bolton  2.10 3.30 3.60


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 18, 2009)

Blackburn v Tottenham: 2 to 3 goals, 2.00 !!!


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 18, 2009)

Portsmouth v Liverpool 

Portsmouth is in the last place of the Premier League and probably will be relegated. 
However the manager Grant changed somethings and now the club is playing better. The last match againt Chelsea was lost 1-2. 
David James is in question. Liverpool is showing terrible results, in the Champions league and in the Premier league the club is having problems with its defence. The bad defence of Liverpool and Portsmouth with new manager and better game will result in goals.
Prediction: Over 2.5 goals


----------



## BettingTiger (Dec 18, 2009)

Liverpool is in poor form now, but Portsmouth should not be a problem.I mean, how low can they get?


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn, Liverpool lost without scoring at least 1, which would have guaranteed ...


----------



## wavefunction (Dec 19, 2009)

wavefunction said:
			
		

> Blackburn v Tottenham: 2 to 3 goals, 2.00 !!!



yay I guessed!


----------

